# Kimbewick Hunt Hirelings?



## Leo Walker (18 October 2014)

So I decided I WAS going to hunt this season and then my horse decided to throw a sickie! I'm probably looking at a cushings diagnosis  And other issues to boot which mean he wont be hunting this season. I do have a 4yr old who I could take next season but I really dont fancy going out for the first time on him! I went to a hunt talk on Friday and had a fab time and am now even more keen to go this season!

So a hireling seems the way to go. Is there anyone with hirelings for the kimblewick? Has to be mega safe and up to carrying a big fat lump short legged person without frightening her witless! I'd probably only want to go for a couple of hours max and wouldnt be jumping, and despite being a fatty I'm an experienced, balanced and careful rider. I'd be much happier on a cob than on a beautiful quality TB/ISH. Is this even a possibility? Ideally Id like to go with my friend who isnt a big fat lump and would prefer a forward TB/ISH type!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (18 October 2014)

Contact John North, he is 1 of the masters & also does hirelings - also takes hirelings to SC&RMA too


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (18 October 2014)

Glad you enjoyed last night. Sorry to hear about your boy. Speak to our secretaries about hirelings, but do explain that you want a safe one!


----------



## Leo Walker (18 October 2014)

I had a really good time! Learnt loads and everyone was really friendly. And it was one of the best and most surreal moments of my life watching my friend blowing the horn! Let me know if there is any fundraising stuff I can get involved with


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (19 October 2014)

Even better to hear, more fundraising helpers are always needed, I will message you on fb with some events when I hear. Glad you friend had a go at the horn, was braver than me!


----------



## Bernster (20 October 2014)

Def be clear what kind of horse you want.  Personally I've had great experiences with his hirelings but some are greener or more forward than others.


----------

